# Grand Canyon



## ray5 (Feb 10, 2016)

Hi,
I might have an opportunity to go there in May this year for about 4 days. Am thinking of stopping by in Sedona on my way from Phoenix.
Any ideas, suggestions, specific points of photography will be appreciated. Thx
Ray


----------



## Valvebounce (Feb 10, 2016)

Hi Ray. 
Best advice I can give is make sure you see a sunset and sunrise, both are spectacular. We stayed in a lodge in the park overnight to allow us to do this. Also the helicopter flight over the canyon is a great experience, they tell you where to sit for weight distribution but if you get a window it is a great photo opportunity, only thing is I wish I'd had one of these to stop getting photos of the other passengers. 
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Lenskirt-/321898308599?hash=item4af2a263f7:g:ItMAAOSw5VFWJfX2

Cheers, Graham.


----------



## tolusina (Feb 10, 2016)

The Photographer’s Ephemeris
There's a free web app for desktop use.
Low cost apps for android and iOS.
Home page
http://photoephemeris.com/

Desktop web app set for the Grand Canyon area;
http://app.photoephemeris.com/?ll=36.054445,-112.140111&center=36.0886,-112.3304&dt=20160210134300-0700&z=10&spn=0.65,1.83


----------



## ray5 (Feb 23, 2016)

Thanks.
If I were not hiking to the river, are 2 nights and days enough to see the focal points at the south rim?


----------



## JonAustin (Feb 23, 2016)

Definitely swing by Sedona if you have the opportunity ... cool little town. Stop into the Coffee Pot Restaurant for breakfast.

As noted, many of the best photo ops are just after sunrise and just before sunset, but my personal favorite Grand Canyon shot was of my wife at midmorning:


----------



## RGF (Feb 23, 2016)

ray5 said:


> Thanks.
> If I were not hiking to the river, are 2 nights and days enough to see the focal points at the south rim?



see or photograph? Weather can make or break the image so the more time you have the better the chance of a stellar image. Plus if you want night sky, pick your dates carefully.


----------



## ray5 (Feb 24, 2016)

RGF said:


> ray5 said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks.
> ...


Mainly to see but can't travel without my gear ;D. Unlike Yellowstone and Yosemite it seems there not many SPECIFIC points to shoot?


----------



## ray5 (Feb 24, 2016)

JonAustin said:


> Definitely swing by Sedona if you have the opportunity ... cool little town. Stop into the Coffee Pot Restaurant for breakfast.
> 
> As noted, many of the best photo ops are just after sunrise and just before sunset, but my personal favorite Grand Canyon shot was of my wife at midmorning:



I am really liking Sedona, so may not stay overnight but maybe get sunset shots and then head up to Grand Canyon. Thx


----------



## JonAustin (Feb 24, 2016)

ray5 said:


> Unlike Yellowstone and Yosemite it seems there not many SPECIFIC points to shoot?



The Grand Canyon is so vast, and there are so many amazing vantage points, that it would be nearly impossible to list all the great spots to shoot. You can't cover it all anyway, so just pick a couple of trails and fire away.

Enjoy your visit!


----------

